
Bad Engineering Properties of Object-Oriented Language - shawndumas
http://doc.cat-v.org/programming/bad_properties_of_OO
======
lukesandberg
The examples that are brought up to support that OO languages have a bad
economy of execution and compilation seem to be pretty much non existent for
Java. The JVM can inline virtual methods and bind non-final methods at the
call site when it JITs, so that indirection is removed. Similarly with the
compilation issue, Java has a very efficient compilation system because so
much is delayed until class loading.

The reads like the author had some bad experiences with C++ not necessarily
OOP in general. I didn't see a date on the article... and non of the
references at the bottom are later than 1996. maybe this article could use an
update?

